# What's the max height effectiveness of the trip edge on a Fisher 760LD?



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm planning to buy a Fisher 760LD for my Chevy Silverado 1500 but am concerned about the effectiveness of the trip edge. There's a 4.5" curb in front of my house that I'm pretty sure I'll hit every now and then. Does anyone know if this is too high for the trip edge to work? I went to a local car dealer and measured the height of the edge on a 760RD. It was about 5" which seems like it's cutting it kind of close. Is the height on the 760LD lower? Does the plow lift a bit when the edge folds under it? Should I forget the Fisher and get a full trip plow? Other than the trip edge I think the Fisher is a perfect fit for the truck. My next 2 choices were a Blizzard 760LT which is a little bigger, or a Western LSX72 which is a little smaller. Thanks.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

No matter what you get after 5-6" the trip factor is nill. If you hit that hard you will do damage. You need to remember it is there and "feel" for the curb.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My suggestion would be: DO NOT put any plow against a curb with the idea that the tripping action (full or edge) will protect it. The springs that control the tripping is simply too stiff and the curb will be damaged. Maybe not the first time, but it will eventually. Better to put markers along the curb and allow a distance for running paralel to the curb or bump the plow up and over the curb if plowing into it.

But to answer your question about the plow lifting; yes it will lift (probably enough to go over that curb), but it's lifting the whole plow and A-frame. The first time that the plow comes back down and the springs put the edge back in place, you will probably get out to check for damage. The force is quite unnerving.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

on your 1500 you can put a regular western 7.5 you will like better then a compact plow


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I'll stick with the Fisher and mark the curb. As you can tell this is new to me and mostly theoretical so getting some real world feedback is very helpful. I'd love to go to a regular duty plow. Do you think it would necessitate timbrens or should 400 or 500 lbs of ballast be enough to level the truck? Speaking of ballast, is there a fromula or rule of thumb to estimate how much affect it has on the front axle loading? The owner's manual mentions it but doesn't go into detail.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

What year is your 1500?

Go to Fisher's website and look for EZ match. Then input the information about your truck/plow combination. It may give you a ballast recomendation at the end (may not too).

If you are going to carry the blade a lot you may want Timbrens. I have a 1996 K1500 extended cab and run a 7'6" Fisher RD with about 500 lbs of ballast and no Timbrens (yet). It carries the blade ok but I try to minimize driving around with the blade on. If I find myself doing more plowing I will add Timbrens this year though.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

I just re-read my earlier post and feel the first two sentences may have seemed rude. It wasn't meant to be like that.

Thanks for sharing your experience wfd44. My 1500 is a 2004 which is why I'm being such a stickler on weight. I want to make sure I'm within GM's specs so I don't void the warranty. 

I checked out the Fisher site and they say I can put up to an 8' plow on the truck so I would think the 760RD would be within reason. I also checked out the 1996 k1550 and it can take up to a 8 1/2' HD plow. I guess they built trucks better back then


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

if you went bigger then an 7.5 that would be crazy


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

What is the GWAR on your front axle?It's located on the driverside door jamb,if it's 3900# then you have the heavy front axle(as far as 1/2 tons are concerned)and your truck will handle a 7'6"RD with ease.
I've installed numerous 7'6"RD's on half tons with no issues,the RD is much better built,not much more expensive and not that much heavier.I usually suggest Timbrens on half tons but they are not required.
A good rule of thumb for ballast is approx half the weight of the plow.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

I ran a later model 1500 (02) through Fisher EZ match with a 7'6" RD and they came up with 550lbs of ballast recomended. Now way would I put anything bigger on my half ton. Back when I worked at the Chevy dealer, and last time I looked at the kit selection guide a 7'6" was max for a half ton and 8'6" for a 3/4. I have a cutting edge on my plow and may add some form of deflector this year. So, I am going to run 500+ pounds of ballast this year.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> if you went bigger then an 7.5 that would be crazy


Not really my plow weighs more than fishers HD 9' plow (750 LBS) no problems at all.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

bobingardner 
In my opinion full trip vs tripedge won't make too much to a difference if you hit that curb. All plows will fail to trip if you hit something that is high enough. When i first started plowing i was very nervous about the curbs too, its not easy when they are covered in snow, everything looks the same: White! If i want to push snow over a curb like pushing snow across the street (don't do it its illegal) i slowly go foward toward the curb with the plow down, when i think iam getting really close i really slow down untill i hit it. Then i raise the plow higher than the curb drive a little more than back up. You do loose some momentum so its hard to stack it up in heavy snow. Usually after i do that once a get a good "feel" for where the curb is. I also use my first pile as a guide. after you do it a few times you get the hang of it and can do it much faster. I am used to the curb right in front of my house so i can push from the street up over the curb and onto my lawn without a second thought. Oh and if its just and asphalt curb and you hit it with any speed the curb is going to be torn up, damn town plow drivers do it all the time on my street. If its a curb like youd see in a big city then youre screwed if you hit it hard.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

Again, thanks for the advice. The Chevy has a 3925lbs front GAWR and a GVWR of 6400lbs so it seems from what I've read that I'm being too conservative. That's good because I'd prefer the regular duty plow. I just don't want to be one the saggy bottom boys. 

Thanks for the tips cja1987. Did you get your plow in Worcester? I stopped there on the way home from RI a few weeks ago. They were closed but there were some nice looking plows setup in the yard. The hitch-n-run looks nice in the video.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi bob, i got my plow from a dealer in Weymouth, MA, i do think its nice that curtis sells factory direct. I have seen their place in Worcester. Curtis plows are nice but the problem with getting them for half tons is this, Their 7'6" plow which is what i have weighs 750 LBS. The normal weight range for a 7'6" plow is around 490 to 610 LBS (roughly). Most people want to go 7'6" for 1/2 tons but the curtis 7'6" is too heavy in most cases, so its either a 7' or another brand. I aknowlage that i have a 7'6" on my 1/2 ton but even though i have had no problems its really heavier than what normally goes on a 1/2 ton. Can you get away with it, sure, i have, as much as i like curtis plows id probley get a lighter 7'6" if i was putting a plow on another 1/2 ton of mine especially if it were a chevy. No offence ment toward chevy trucks just they ride lower than other trucks. I take it from your user name that you live in Gardner, MA? Good place to plow its up in the "snow zone". Good Luck i would personally choose a Fisher RD 7'6". :waving:


----------

